# Seiko 7A48-7010 Moonphase



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Is the SEIKO 7A48-7010 Moonphase true moonphase?

Seems like information in the Google world is lacking...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Is the SEIKO 7A48-7010 Moonphase true moonphase?
> 
> Seems like information in the Google world is lacking...


I know *NOTHING* about 7A48's, Skip - Honestly !!









Next fftopic2: question:- Does a 7A48-7050 'Fishing Master' help the wearer catch more fish ?


















Answer - who honestly cares, really ? :lookaround: .... Especially when it looks that good (for a moon-phase). :wink2:

More here: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=1&id=1156888743


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well someone picked up a 'bargain basement beater' 7A48-7050 Fishing Master on eBay last night. :lookaround:

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220733583724 .... sold for US $76.27 (approximately Â£47.50)










No bracelet, tatty inner bezel insert .... but it's got potential. :hammer:

The last half-decent example that I'd seen was sold on Yahoo Japan, last September for around $300.










See GMT+9 Auction Watchlist #19: http://www.gmtplusnine.com/2010/10/02/the-gmt9-auction-watchlist-19/#more-2368 (and scroll down the page).



> This is arguably Seikoâ€™s most desirable 7A48 watch. Itâ€™s called the Fishing Master.
> 
> It wasnâ€™t in the best condition, but still it received 41 bids and sold for 24,200 yen.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sadly it wasn't me who won this sale. I had setup a snipe for a $1000. I was going to win this one!! I headed off to the movies with my family knowing I was going to win this Seiko.

Hmmm. Not exactly. There was a power outage at the house while we were out and shut off the computer 

So the search continues. IF anyone knows of a Fishing Master for sale please let me know 

BUT I did buy this Panda 7a28 the night before !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170598719372&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The search continues...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Sadly it wasn't me who won this sale. I had setup a snipe for a *$1000*.


HOW MUCH, Skip ?  .... Bit of an overkill ? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

By the way, did anybody else read this thread about the 7A48 Fishing master on the old SCWF :read:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> More here: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=1&id=1156888743


.... and notice that photo of the pristine 7A48-7050 caseback ? :shocking:










Serial number 59*0001*. Nice *one*. :drool:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

And THAT is the ONE I'm looking for !!

Everything happens for a reason and it just means this ONE will be coming my soon :wallbash:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Does a 7A48-7050 'Fishing Master' help the wearer catch more fish ?


...And does a Casio Frogman help the wearer catch more frogs?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ...And does a Casio Frogman help the wearer catch more frogs?


Nah. :no: *CRABS* more likely. :rofl2: :rofl: :grin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > ...And does a Casio Frogman help the wearer catch more frogs?
> ...


Wow! So having a Frogman on my wrist makes me so sexy that my chances of catching a sexually transmitted disease rise significantly! :victory:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> ....that my chances of catching a sexually transmitted disease rise significantly! :victory:


You can get STD's from not washing your hands ??


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> And THAT is the ONE I'm looking for !!


Well I wonder who won this one, whose eBay auction ended a minute ago. :lookaround:

Unfortunately it was one of those 'private listing - bidders' identities protected'. :disgust:

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160611850106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_725wt_934



> *RARE Gent's SEIKO MOONPHASE CHRONOGRAPH TIDAL INDICATOR*
















































Due to an admission of lack of research :duh: the seller didn't bother to mention the model: 7A48-7050, nor its 'Fishing Master' moniker.











> Hello and thanks for having a look at this unusual and I believe quite High End Seiko. I've had it a couple of years and hardly wear it so, when things get a bit tight...
> 
> I don't know the model (but I know what I like!) but I've struggled to find out about it and don't have time for struggling. Main bezel is omni-directional,
> 
> ...


It seems someone dared to cast aspersions about his abilities as a photographer, because he later added:



> *SPECIAL NOTE:* TO ALL INTERESTED PARTIES. I'M SORRY FOR NOT POINTING OUT THAT THE APPARENT (TO SOME PEOPLE AT LEAST) IMPERFECTIONS ON THE DIAL, EXIST ONLY ON THE PHOTOGRAPH, AS A DIRECT CONSEQUENCE OF ME NOT BEING A PROFESSIONAL ADVERTIZING PHOTOGHRAPHER. THERE ARE NO SIGNS OF WATER DAMAGE OR BATTERY LEAKAGE ETC. ....


Sold for a respectable Â£268.99 after 23 bids. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Something odd about that first link at 12 o'clock .... I know I've been AWOL for a while, but wore my 7A48 a couple times in the last few weeks. I do love the light weight, the crisp look, and yes ... they tell the phase of the moon very accurately. I hardly have to change it (usually because I accidentally move it instead of the date indicator). I still love the elegant merging of the moon and date indicators.



watchking1 said:


> Is the SEIKO 7A48-7010 Moonphase true moonphase?
> 
> Seems like information in the Google world is lacking...


See above. My 7A48's moon phase indicator highly accurate. I've checked it against two computer programs that calculate moon phase.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Something odd about that first link at 12 o'clock ....


Well, David, from what I've seen, in the way of photos on the 'Net, whatever it is (a hole ?) they all seem to have it. 

Including Ty's minty example in that old SCWF thread: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1156888743


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> Everything happens for a reason and it just means this ONE will be coming my soon


RAREST watch Seiko has EVER made IMHO. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:

Thanks boss :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

That auction didn't go entirely un-noticed on the SCWF: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,21312.0.html



> You just missed a "must have" if you are going to collect the 7A series.
> 
> This one is pretty hard to find and sold on eBay this morning.
> 
> One of the first I've seen on eBay in a long time.





> Good eye Pete. I missed that one big time.


----------



## CobraSVT302 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi guys â€" I am new to this message board and it turns out that I was the lucky fellow who won the below â€˜Seiko Fishmaster.' I am finally getting around to restoring it - the good news is that all of the functions work properly, the bad is (as you can see from the pics) the crystal is in bad shape and itâ€™s missing the band.

I have done some homework and the band serial number appears to be a â€œYA30Aâ€ â€" Seiko band. I tried searching on the web and cannot find one. I am located in the States â€" is that the reason why I am having trouble? Does anyone know where I can hunt one down?

Other than that â€" I plan on getting the crystal replaced and the functions re-calibrated and think I should have a pretty nice watch when I am done. I will post pics when the watch is finished.



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Well someone picked up a 'bargain basement beater' 7A48-7050 Fishing Master on eBay last night. :lookaround:
> 
> See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220733583724 .... sold for US $76.27 (approximately Â£47.50)
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

CobraSVT302 said:


> .... and it's missing the band.
> 
> I have done some homework and the band serial number appears to be a â€œYA30Aâ€ â€" Seiko band. I tried searching on the web and cannot find one. I am located in the States â€" is that the reason why I am having trouble? Does anyone know where I can hunt one down?


Hi and :welcome: to :rltb:

You're quoting the correct Seiko p/n - YA30A for the band ....

you can just make out that number stamped on the back of the tab in the photo in post # 6 on the previous page.

Though I suspect you'll have difficulty finding one anywhere.

The 7A48-7050 'Fishing Master' appears to have been a fairly low volume production model.

The few examples we've seen have had low 5x00xx serial numbers. Is yours in the same range ?

Have you tried COSERV (Seiko service center USA) in Mahwah, NJ ?

If there are any spares left in Seiko locations world-wide, they should be able to pull one in for you.

Failing that, you're probably going to have to consider fitting an incorrect substitute replacement band.

There are a few Seiko 10mm lug width (spreading to 22/23mm) stainless bracelets on eBay which might fit.



CobraSVT302 said:


> (as you can see from the pics) the crystal is in bad shape .... Other than that â€" I plan on getting the crystal replaced ....


Your watch's crystal didn't actually look that bad in the photos, but if you want to order a replacement ....

it looks like Jules Borel in Kansas may have them. Seiko p/n is 305W26GN00. Borel's stock reference is CRY-13464.


----------



## CobraSVT302 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks you for the warm welcome to the forums â€" and for all of the valuable contacts and information. I plan on contacting Jules Borel for a new crystal this week, and I am currently tracking several Seiko 10mm - 22/23mm bands on ebay.

I just checked the serial number on the watch and it is 530153, would that be considered in the low-range?

Thanks again for all the info â€" I will keep everyone posted on the progress.


----------



## CobraSVT302 (Nov 28, 2011)

CobraSVT302 said:


> Thanks you for the warm welcome to the forums â€" and for all of the valuable contacts and information. I plan on contacting Jules Borel for a new crystal this week, and I am currently tracking several Seiko 10mm - 22/23mm bands on ebay.
> 
> I just checked the serial number on the watch and it is 530153, would that be considered in the low-range?
> 
> Thanks again for all the info â€" I will keep everyone posted on the progress.


----------



## CobraSVT302 (Nov 28, 2011)

Took forever ... but I finally found a decent watch strap for my Seiko Fishing Master 7A48-7050. For some reason I can't post pics here, but here is a link to the current state of the watch. I am still trying to hunt-down something to replace the 'inner bezel' with?

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,40937.msg277166.html#msg277166


----------



## Guest (9 mo ago)

Hi. Not sure if anyone will see this but I've seen a seiko moon phase 7A48-7010 with the original strap for sale for just over a £100. The caveat is the original strap is very small with no additional links. Is this still worth buying?


----------

